# Pictures of Bandit



## Christina_n_Bandit (Mar 28, 2011)

Bandit is on his 3rd week of raw feeding and I just introduced turkey necks and wings. Here are some pictures of my handsome boy! I need to take pictures outdoors so you can really see all his beautiful muscles!

Christina


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a good looking boy! So handsome! His coat is so shiny.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Christina_n_Bandit (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! I should note that he did have some brown tear stains that are now completely gone. You can see them in a few of the photos that were taken last month. The ones where he is sitting in front of his crate and where I am trying to pose him, are from last week.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Your dog looks awesome, did the tear stains clear up when you started the raw diet?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Bandit is so cute!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He is beautiful! nice big grin i love it!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Very handsome and happy!! Nice to hear that he has adapted so well to the new diet!


----------



## Christina_n_Bandit (Mar 28, 2011)

His tears stains cleared up about a week after I started feeding raw but he did have an ear infection and that was treated around the same time too so I'm not sure if it's the raw feeding or the other. Either way his eyes look brighter now too and his coat is looking really nice!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very handsome boy!

I noticed that my girls went through major detox during the first few weeks on raw. Maybe that was a factor.


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice! He's a big handsome boy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is really, really gorgeous. 

We have to clean my dog's eyes every day because the leakage is so brown and crusty, and discolors her face.


----------

